# Easy wire management!



## Gamah(kikboxes) (Jan 28, 2007)

This was over on mod nation's fourms a while back, i couldn't find it here, so i'll post it.

An ingenious way to twist your wires, psu, anything. all you need is a drill!

simply put your wires (i can make it work with molexes, fan connectors, seta connectors, and even a mobo connector (took a little drill mod)) then hold or vice clamp the other end, put your drill on clockwise and let er rip... 

be careful with your speed at first, but once you get used to it, you can twist a molex fan in about 15 seconds!



extra touch: with a blowtorch or even a lighter, u can heat the wires so the casing melts a little and they'll stick to eachother and stay twisted!



some pictures:
(linked from a personal site)




















these pics show bare wires, again, as long as you can get the drill to grip it, you can do anything


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Yea, i've been doin' that for years with custom car audio installs  Great trick but almost useless on such a small run. Neat nonetheless.


----------



## Gamah(kikboxes) (Jan 28, 2007)

Rashiki said:


> Yea, i've been doin' that for years with custom car audio installs  Great trick but almost useless on such a small run. Neat nonetheless.


i wouldn't call it useless.. :4-thatsba :4-thatsba :4-thatsba 

it's great for running fan wiring under the mobo! :chgrin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Fan wire will already fit nicely under the mobo...so will all the PSU cabling.


----------



## Gamah(kikboxes) (Jan 28, 2007)

well yes, but now it fits and it doesn't get all spread out and crap... and it looks cool

 can't beat that!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Use a cable tie and it wont spread out all over the place. I prefer the style where it looks like a spring (curls) as supposed to twisted in a computer.


----------



## Gamah(kikboxes) (Jan 28, 2007)

well.... i use it, it's a cool tip. so yeah i'm not gonna change my opinion or delete the thread


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Thats ok...Everyone has their own views on everything. There is no option for you to delete the thread. Only mods and admin can do that.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

No need to even consider deleting the thread. Everyone has their own idea on what looks neat and this is a nice tip for those who want to explore with creating a mod case. I would guess those of us who do Mod a case from time to time will try all methods and this one is kind of neat. 

Have a great day and as always, all ideas are welcome.


----------



## Gamah(kikboxes) (Jan 28, 2007)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Hi,
> 
> No need to even consider deleting the thread. Everyone has their own idea on what looks neat and this is a nice tip for those who want to explore with creating a mod case. I would guess those of us who do Mod a case from time to time will try all methods and this one is kind of neat.
> 
> Have a great day and as always, all ideas are welcome.


ha take that caresy!

lol... no hard feelings. i was just messing with ya.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I didnt say it looked rubbish etc. I just said I preferred a different style to your method. 



> I prefer the style where it looks like a spring (curls) as supposed to twisted in a computer.


----------

